# Ford 5610 questions



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's starting to get quite cold and the 5610 I purchased this summer is rather unhappy about starting. It does not have an engine block heater, does anyone have any recommendations for one and exactly where to install it? Also do I need to use a diesel anti gel additive with the fuel? if so what brand/type?


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

An engine block heater is availible to be fitted. This is NH part # 86578375. By using this and possibly a magnetic oil pan heater, the engine should start easier.

Ring me toll free at 1-866-327-6255 (8-5 cst) M-F if you have more technical questions.


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

hotpot_420 said:


> It's starting to get quite cold and the 5610 I purchased this summer is rather unhappy about starting. It does not have an engine block heater, does anyone have any recommendations for one and exactly where to install it? Also do I need to use a diesel anti gel additive with the fuel? if so what brand/type?


Jelling is usually not a problem untill it gets reallly cold (-20°F). Water in the fuel that freezes the filter will get you before then. Also water in the tank and crud can block the screen on the fuel tap in the tank. Clean, water-free fuel is a must on a diesel.

They usually come with a Thermostart device but it may need repalcement and they are only good to around 10 to 20°F. Look on the intake manifold for a screw in device that that has a wire and a small tube running to it. To activate it you hold the key between Run and start for about 45-60 seconds and then try a start. *If you have a Thermoastart it must be disabled before you use any starting fluid to assist a start. *If you don't disable it the Thermostart is activated during starting and with starting fluid in the manifold, you can blow the intake manifold off the engine.

The best bet is a block heater.It installs in a core plug next to the starter on the right side of my 4610. Don't know where your location is. they're relativelycheap and in my opinion, necessary if you live in a cold winter climate. They should come stock on every diesel tractor! I have mine on a timer and it starts up at 2:00 pm and shut's off at 4:00 pm which is when I feed. Two hours is about all you need in real cold weather. I use mine when the temps get below 40°F because it starts so easy and the oil is warm.

Finally make sure that your battery is in good shape and replace you fuel filters before the winter weather sets in. Keep the tank full to minimize condensation and use a multivis oil. Make sure that you air filter is clean.


----------

